# GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?



## Speedy1612 (17. Februar 2011)

*GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

Hallo

habe die gainward gtx570 GLH (800mhz)   mit sind die beiden lüfter VIEL zu laut selbst mit headset höre ich die beim Bad Company zocken ....


da das nun ja leider keine Referenz Platine ist wollte ich fragen ob das überhaupt geht einen anderen Kühler drauf zu packen ?

hier mal nen test wo man die platine sieht From Hell? - Gainward GeForce GTX 570 "Goes like hell" - Layout: Inside (Seite 6) - Tests bei HardTecs4U

ich wollte halt unbedingt den Acclero Xtreme Plus haben da der meiner meinung nach am besten kühlt ? 

danke euch


----------



## facehugger (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

Hmmm, schon mal z.b. mit dem MSI Afterburner probiert den Lüfter deiner Graka runterzuregeln? Ist mit ein paar Klicks erledigt und sollte deine GLH leiser machen...

Gruß


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

alles schon gemacht ..

muss dazu halt sagen das mit 72C* im Spiele betrieb einfach zu hoch sind auf dauer.....

problem ist halt passt das oder passt das nicht   vom bild her nicht  weil hinten 18 bausteine sind und beim referenz da so 2 heatsinks raufkommen .... 

aber muss doch gehn oder ?  gibt es nicht solche ramkühler nachzukaufen ?


----------



## mushroom900 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

Bei dem Refernz Design dürfte der Accelero draufpassen, sowie ich das aus der SuFu hier entnehmen konnte braucht man zusätzlich den VR004 Montgate Kit. Der allerdings zur Zeit, wie es scheint ausverkauft zu sein.

@ facehugger:
ganz blöde frage nebenbei: verkürzt das nicht die Lebensdauer der GraKa, wenn diese bei solchen hohen Temperaturen läuft? Ich meine vom Refernzdesign ist die schon wirklich heiß. Wenn man aber noch zusätztlich runterregelt und für mehr Hitze sorgt?


----------



## facehugger (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

72°C sind doch nicht zu hoch auf Dauer für eine Graka. Das ist absoluter Käse Das Referenzdesign der GTX570/580 kommt auf etwa 84-86°C unter Last. Erst bei über 100°C wirds gefährlich und da takten sich die Karten von selbst herunter... Das Custom-Design der Boardpartner ist meist viel leistungsfähiger und hält die Karte unter Last kühler wie das Referenzdesign. Deswegen kann man oft gefahrlos den Kühler per manuellem Eingriff langsamer und damit gleichzeitig leiser drehen lassen.

Gruß


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

genau das ist richtig das kit braucht man !

jedoch hier : bild 1 Referenz platine  siehe das rote !
                  bild 2 meine platine   siehe das rote !

    jetzt fällt dir auf das ich da 18kleine bauteile habe und das referenz teil nur das was auf dem bild ist...

wäre es möglich da 18 kleine Vram kühler rauszukleben oder gibt es da ein größen heatsink für ?  sowas wie bild 4 


hoffe ihr versteht mich nun ^^
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=854762
montage auf einen referenz ...


bild 1 : http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=854762  bild 2 und 3 : ht4u.de bild 4 : arctic cooling website damits kein ärger gibt .....


----------



## mushroom900 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

@facehugger:
nicht Gefährlichkeit, sondern Verkürzung der Lebensdauer. Ist das möglich?

@ speedy1612
Sry, da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen. Interessant wäre es, wenn man die KITs miteinander mischen und man so das VR004 rauskriegen könnte.
Andere Frage:
Haste das Kit kürzlich bekommen? Wenn ja woher? Ich will meine EVGA auch leiser kriegen mit demselben Kühler.


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

bestellt habe ich noch nichts weil ich nicht weiß ob es klappt ^^ 

bei caseking ist es aber ab dem 11.3 lieferbar ....


----------



## mushroom900 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

Ja gut, solange wollte ich nicht warten, habe Urlaub bis Ende Februar und wollte bis dahin das Ganze verbaut haben


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

wenne einen link hast immer her damit ^^


----------



## mushroom900 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

dem bin ich auch auf der Suche 

da wären mir gar 20€ für das KIT im Moment nicht zu Schade,allerdings bitte Inland (Deutschland)


----------



## hot6boy (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

ich hatte mal meine cpu eingebaut  und noch paste an der hand...danach  hab ich die graka reingesteckt  pc an ... buntes bild... zum glück lief  noch alles nachdem ich den fingerabdruck  abgewischt hatte


bei evga hat man garantie trotz kühlerwechsel...  nur was ist wenn  dabei zufällig etwas wärmeleitpaste  rumschmiert und die karte beim einschalten durchpfeffert ?


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. Februar 2011)

man sollte sowas schon langsam und gewissenhaft machen. aber die.headsinks.werden ja mit.doppel kleber oder.waerme.paste angeklebt.sollte.nichts passieren. .


----------



## Herb_G (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

Auf Hardwareluxx ist ein Test bei dem der Thermalright Shaman und der MK-13 von Prolimatech auf ner GTX 570 verbaut wurden. Auch schön mit Bildern, wo die passiven Kühlkörper hingehören. Man muss sich allerdings anmelden um die Bilder zu sehen. Ich hab noch nen MK-13 rumstehen und bin grad am überlegen, ob ich ihn meiner EVGA 570 SC verpasse, bei EVGA erlischt die Garantie dabei ja nicht. Der Prolimatech nimmt halt glatte 3 Slots in Beschlag.
Link


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. Februar 2011)

Also die Karte ist doch eigentlich leise und kühlt gut, hab ich zumindest in Reviews gelesen. Ich habe aber PCGH schon um einen Test gebeten. Denn für mich ist die Lautstärke und die Temperatur auch wichtig..


----------



## hot6boy (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

wenn die evga  irgendwann mal ein garantiefall werden sollte... worauf wird dieser wohmöglich zurück zu führen sein ?   auf einen fehlerhaft montierten kühler ? man weiss es nicht  

wie dem auch sei...dennoch frage ich mich ob die das in der hinsicht prüfen


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. Februar 2011)

im vergleich zu meiner hd4890 dann hd5870 pcs+ ist die gtx570 eine boeing 747..... 

ich bin nicht empfindlich aber wenn ich schon durch mein megalodon die gtx hoere ist mir das zu laut mein empfinden....


klar weiss.ich wo die.kuehler.hingehoeren aber ich habe ja halt nicht referenz wie in den bildern zusehen?  reicht es also da.vram kuehler auf die 18chips zu setzten?


----------



## esszett (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> klar weiss.ich wo die.kuehler.hingehoeren aber ich habe ja halt nicht referenz wie in den bildern zusehen?  reicht es also da.vram kuehler auf die 18chips zu setzten?



Ja, das sollte reichen. M.E. hast du dann sogar bessere Temperaturen der Spawas, weil die Summe der Flaeche aller VRAM-Kuehler sicher groeszer ist als die der Spawa-Kuehler. Ich denke mal, dass die Spawa-Kuehler nur deshalb so aussehen, wie sie aussehen, weil die Spawas im Referenzdesign so dicht beeinander liegen.

Jedenfalls wuerde ich mir viel mehr Sorgen um die 2 uebereinanderliegenden DVI-Ausgaenge machen, weil sie mit ziemlicher Sicherheit den Heatpipes im Wege sind.

GruSZ


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. Februar 2011)

endlich mal jemand der was sagen kann. ..... ich werde den kuehler mit kit und zusätzlichen vram kuehler kaufen und.berichten iwe wird das klappen werde mir nochmal fotos anschauen und berichten


----------



## esszett (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

Mhm... Vergiss nicht die DVI-Ports. Ich denke, da wirst Du den Kuehler modden muessen, um ihn auf Deiner Graka montieren zu koennen...


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. Februar 2011)

meinst du das ist machbar?


----------



## hot6boy (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

also steht jetz fest das auf der glh kein anderer kühler passt oder wie ?


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

ich habe da so eine idee ^^ 

das wa sich vorhabe sollte funktionieren ...


kurze frage  jeder Acclero Extreme ist doch der gleiche oder ? gibt ja den für die gtx  dann pro dann hd5870 und hd5890   da ist doch nur die sockelhalterung anders oder ????


versuche jetzt das kit zu bekommen /VR004  und bestelle dann alles danach mache ich ein how to  für nicht referenzkarten wenn es klappen sollte ... 


wird wohl viele hier freuen dann ^^ 

ich melde mich


----------



## esszett (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

Das ist eben das Problem an Abweichungen vom Referenz-Design. Kuehlerhersteller wie AC koennen nicht fuer jede Custum-Design-Karte einen speziellen Kuehler auf den Markt bringen.

Kannst Dich ja mal schlaumachen, ob der Xtreme+, der fuer die AMD HD5870 gedacht ist (Bild) mit einem anderen Retention-Kit vielleicht auch auf Deine Karte passt. Aber zumindest siehst Du anhand des Bildes, dass da, wo auch bei Deiner Karte die DVI-Anschluesse sind, eine Aussparung des Kuehlkoerpers ist. Diese ist aber in der "normalen" Version nicht, sodass die Heatpipes und die Lamellen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit mit den DVI-Anschluessen kollidieren werden. Inwiefern das fuer Dich modifizierbar ist, damit es auf ein Custom-Design passt, musst wohl Du selbst entscheiden (Heatpipe biegen, Lamellen abfraesen).

Versuch doch mal den Shaman von Thermalright.

GruSZ


EDIT: Hehe, da hab ich wohl zu lange gebraucht fuer die Bildsuche *g*


----------



## hot6boy (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*



esszett schrieb:


> Kannst Dich ja mal schlaumachen, ob der Xtreme+, der fuer die AMD HD5870 gedacht ist (Bild) mit einem anderen Retention-Kit vielleicht auch auf Deine Karte passt.




meinst du mich mit meiner gtx 470 SOC ?


----------



## esszett (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*



hot6boy schrieb:


> meinst du mich mit meiner gtx 470 SOC ?




Noe. Warum? Die SOC hat doch die DVI-Ports - genau wie im Referenz-Design - nebeneinander. Zumindest das sollte daher bei der SOC kein Problem sein.

GruSZ


----------



## hot6boy (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

gut...wees ich bescheed


jetz müssen wir nur nach auf den bericht von speedy dem versuchskaninchen warten


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

https://www.pc-cooling.de/ 


da gibt es das VRoo4 kit vorzubestellen laut liefertermin sind sie die ersten 28.2 soll der tag sein .

esszett genau das mit der hd5870 hatte ich vor die platinen sind von den fronten gleich weshalb das ja passen muss

falls es klappt werde ich mal eine review veröffentlichen denke das würde auf interesse stoßen oder ?


----------



## hot6boy (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

mir reichen bilder (beweisfotos)


----------



## Shi (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

Was für ein VR004?
Ihr meint ja nicht den Thermalright VRM-R4 oder? Der passt nur auf die Referenzgraka.
Ich denke ein MK-13 könnte auf deine Karte passen


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

es gibt seit thema anfang um den AC Xtreme für eine GTX570 außerhalb des referenz designs ...


VR004 beinhaltet das Halterungskit für einen AC Xtreme auf einer wahlweise GTX 480 / 570 und 580


haffe mal das kommt wircklich ende des monats


----------



## Hornissentreiber (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

Der Thermalright Shaman passt definitiv NICHT auf die Karte! Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...0-riskanter-umbau-und-der-lohn-der-muehe.html

Wenn du also nicht drauf rumlöten willst, vergiss den Shaman.


----------



## mushroom900 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

Gut dass ich mich für die EVGA SC entschieden habe. Da past nämlich der Shaman(e) drauf. Soll jetzt nicht heißen, der Speedy1612 soll sich andere Karte zulegen. 
Aber die Temps sind wahnsinnig gesunken und bereue den Kauf vom "Ventilator" nicht!
Noch mal nebenbei: Bei PC-Cooling ist VR004 ab morgen lieferbar.


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. Februar 2011)

lieferungs termin leider verschoben  hoffe das mit.dem ac extreme passt habe.von dem shaman umbau gelesen krasse sache


----------



## Chinaquads (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: GTX570 GLH anderer Kühler ?*

und, hat sich was ergeben? Wollte meine GXT570 GLH auch mal auf leise trimmen, bis jetzt noch keinen passenden Kühler gefunden -.-


----------

